# Biostart stellt X58 Mainboard vor



## xTc (7. Oktober 2008)

*Nach Asus, Gigabyte und MSi stellt nun auch Biostar Ihr Mainboard der X58-Serie für den kommenden Core i7 vor. Dabei erinnert das TPower X58 sehr an das bei Übertaktern beliebtes TPower I45.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: www.matbe.com

Das Design des Mainboards ist übersichtlich. Es verfügt über drei PCIe x16 Slots, 6 Sata-Anschlüsse, einen PCIe x1-Anschluss und zwei normale PCI-Slots. Laut www.matbe.com soll das Board Crossfire und SLI unterstützen.

Weiterhin verfügt das Board über acht USB 2.0 Anschlüsse, zwei eSata-Anschlüsse und eine 7.1 Kanal Onboard-Soundkarte mit einem optischen und koxialen S/PDIF-Anschluss.

Weitere Details:


> Chipset : Intel X58 + ICH10R
> Socket : 1366
> QPI : 6.4GT/s
> CPU power Design : 12 phases
> ...


 
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das TPower X58 an die Erfolge des TPower I45 anknüpfen kann. Was das Mainboard kosten wird und wann es in den Handel kommt, ist nicht bekannt.

Quelle:

Fudzilla

Biostar annonce sa Tpower X58


----------

